

Saying No Is Hard - zachv2222
https://newhive.com/schlaf/saying-no?q=%23All

======
WiseWeasel
Warning: sound plays automatically and there's no way to turn it off.

------
AurelioB
A pain to read on a mobile device. Reminds me of the early 2000's.

------
yamalight
making websites without sounds - isn't :E

